# What does gravid mean?



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

Sorry im such a noob! Title is the question:notworthy:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

"Gravid" is the technical term for "being pregnant" or full of eggs, particularly when you're talking about reptiles.


----------



## doogle (Oct 23, 2009)

she got a bun in the oven!! Well normally a few!! :2thumb:


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

"with egg" essentially the same as pregnant means for mammals, the reason the word is different is because reptile lay eggs and the young develop externally from their mother : victory:

don't worry, we were all noobs at some point, it not that long since i was a noob :lol2:


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

do females only lay eggs when they're pregnant?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, they've got to be "gravid" to have eggs in them, yes... but they can lay *infertile* eggs just like a chicken can, too. 

Gravid with an infertile clutch is still gravid.


----------



## Biffy Pyro (Feb 8, 2010)

no they can lay infertile eggs as well, the female produces the eggs, then the male fertilises them, mostly infertile eggs are reabsorbed but they lay them occasionally


----------

